# Peuflora's Cirila Alca 'Peggy' is [email protected]



## abax (Jul 5, 2021)

She is gorgeous. Perfect form and absolutely perfect color. Thank you very much.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 6, 2021)

So are you going to let us see her?


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 6, 2021)

Can't see the photo.


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 6, 2021)

Happy to know she is in good hands. Mike


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2021)

Angela, set the plant outside and let google earth satellites take a pic so we can see it)


----------



## abax (Jul 27, 2021)

Actually google earth can't see us because of the tree cover. I'm sooo glad!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 5, 2021)

NO PHOTO!


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2021)

Sorry Peter. I don't play camera/phones anymore.


----------

